# Belen Rodriguez - in Bikini on runway at Pinup Stars Parade, Milan 24.9.2011 x43



## beachkini (26 Sep. 2011)

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...s-parade-milan-24-9-2011-x14.html#post1035377



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(43 Dateien, 15.535.745 Bytes = 14,82 MiB)


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2011)

hammergeil :drip:


----------



## Q (26 Sep. 2011)

Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein  :thx:


----------



## DR_FIKA (27 Sep. 2011)

please, someone put the entire catwalk, there were not only sisters Rodriguez deserving


----------



## DonEnrico (27 Sep. 2011)

Danke schön!


----------

